# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Флагман флагманов: обзор материнской платы ASRock X299 Taichi XE, построенной на чипсете Intel LGA 2

## Labs

Китайское боевое искусство Tai Chi, сосредоточено на обороне, то есть отсутствии разрушающей бойца агрессии, внутренней силе, равновесии и саморазвитии. Считается, что все это дает человеку безграничный потенциал. Материнские платы ASRock линейки Taichi являются безусловными флагманами, предлагая максимально возможный, в рамках платформы, функционал. В свою очередь, платформа Intel LGA 2066, с которой мы продолжаем знакомится, является флагманской среди всех настольных решений компании и относится к сектору HEDT (High-End Desktop) – высокопроизводительных настольных компьютерных систем. Именно (и только!) она обеспечивает максимально возможную производительность в данном сегменте.
 Таким образом, получается, что *сегодня в нашей лаборатории флагман флагманов – материнская плата ASRock X299 Taichi XE.*

 *Технические характеристики и функционал*

Единственный чипсет платформы LGA 2066, Intel X299, одновременно является и самым оснащенным среди всех решений компании, предназначенных для настольных компьютеров. Между тем, для флагманских систем функционала LGA 2066 все же не всегда недостаточно. Благо топология High Speed IO, обеспечивающая возможность работы чипсета подобно PCIe-коммутатору, распределяющему и группирующему 30 высокоскоростных линий PCIe 3.0 так, как только будет удобно производителю материнской платы, позволяет разработчикам более свободно оперировать линиями, выделяемых всевозможным дополнительным контроллерам. А их в ASRock X299 Taichi хватает.
 Так, в первую очередь это коснулось интерфейса USB 3.1 Gen2. На сегодняшний день устройств, которым может потребоваться такая пропускная способность, не так много, но все же присутствие хотя бы пары портов USB 3.1 Gen2 в составе флагманской модели – это обязательное условие. Порты – по одному Type-A и Type-С – реализованы на контроллере ASMedia ASM3142 и размещены на панели входов-выходов.
 Кроме них там же располагаются еще четыре USB 3.1 Gen1, пара USB 2.0, очевидно предназначенных для мыши и клавиатуры, и один PS/2. Здесь же расположились еще и два сетевых разъема RJ-45, пять аналоговых входов-выходов звукового тракта формата mini-jack 3.5 мм, цифровой оптический S/PDIF, а также разъемы для коаксиальных антенн встроенного модуля Wi-Fi.
Сетевым возможностям платы разработчики уделили самое пристальное внимание. Так, ASRock X299 Taichi XE оснащена двумя чипами Intel – гигабитным контроллером физического уровня I219V, необходимым для реализации сетевых возможностей чипсета, и полностью самодостаточным PCIe контроллером I211AT. Естественно, поддерживается их работа в тандеме – так называемый режим Teaming, что позволяет номинально удвоить пропускную способность сетевого канала и максимально улучшить качество соединения.
 Продвинутый функционал ASRock X299 Taichi XE по поддержке проводных гигабитных сетей дополнен поддержкой беспроводных стандартов Wi-Fi 802.11ac 2,4/5 ГГц и Bluetooth 4.0. Реализована она была с помощью Wi-Fi/BT-модуля, причем беспроводной модуль здесь – не просто отдельная плата расширения для штатного слота PCIe, а именно интегрированный контроллер. Он заранее установлен в специальный слот mini PCIe, распаянный около панели входов/выходов, и оснащен металлическим экранированием, а винтовые разъемы для антенн выведены на заднюю панель. Так что к компьютеру на основе ASRock X299 Taichi XE вполне можно не подводить витую пару, что дает полную свободу выбора места расположения ПК.
 Поддержка материнской платой традиционных накопителей обусловлена восемью портами SATA 6 Gb/s, подключенных к контроллеру чипсета. Также на текстолите распаяно три слота Ultra M.2 для SSD соответствующего форм-фактора, которые могут использовать как интерфейс SATA 6 Gb/s, так и PCI Express 3.0 х4. Видимо, всего этого разработчикам ASRock показалось мало, поэтому на плате появилась еще пара гнезд SATA 6 Gb/s, работой которых заведует PCIe-контроллер ASMedia ASM1061.
 Традиционно для продуктов ASRock звуковой тракт платы проработан очень тщательно. Он основан он на самом продвинутом кодеке компании Realtek – ALC1220. Чип оснащен цифро-аналоговым преобразователем, обеспечивающим соотношение сигнал/шум на уровне 120dB, и поддерживает технологию Creative Sound Blaste Cinema 3. Но сам по себе кодек значит далеко не всё, ведь он – только источник аналогового звука, на качество которого определяющее значение оказывает и остальная составляющая тракта. Здесь разработчики применили целый ряд технических решений, улучшающих качество и чистоту выводимого сигнала. Так, вся схема электрически изолирована от остальной части текстолита, что сводит на нет возможные проникновения электромагнитных помех из других цепей, а основные каналы выполнены на различных слоях, чтобы исключить взаимопроникновение. Запитка аудиотракта осуществляется напрямую от главного 24-контактного разъема питания на текстолите без параллельных соединений и ответвлений для других потребителей (технология Direct Drive). В довершение картины, контакты аудиовыходов на задней панели и колодки на плате покрыты слоем позолоты. В выходных цепях используются электролитические аудиоконденсаторы Nichicon серии Fine Gold, а фронтальный выход на наушники реализован через операционный усилитель TI NE5532 Premium, поддерживающий устройства с импедансом до 600 Ом с его автоматическим определением.

Все это позволяет получать действительно качественный звук с большим количеством каналов, а также «раскачивать» даже самые мощные наушники.
Одна из основных принципиальных особенностей платформы Intel LGA 2066 – это поддержка до 44 линий PCIe 3.0, которые можно делить между тремя-четырьмя слотами для видеокарт. Поскольку имеющееся количество линий PCIe 3.0 для видеокарт напрямую зависит от соответствующего контроллера, расположенного в процессоре, именно от его модели и будет зависеть, сколько видеокарт сможет принять на борт материнская плата и какова будет схема распределения линий по слотам.
Всего разъемов, предназначенных для установки в них видеокарт, на текстолите ASRock X299 Taichi XE распаяно четыре. С процессорами Core i9 Skylake-Х, предлагающими 44 линии PCI Express 3.0, схемы распределения линий по слотам при использовании трех или четырех 3D-ускорителей, принимают вид x16/x8/x16/x0 или x8/x8/x16/x8 соответственно. C процессорами Core i7 Skylake-Х и их 28 линиями схемы выглядят как x16/x0/x8/x0 или x8/x0/x8/x8. И, наконец, при использовании самых простых Core i7 Kaby Lake-X их 16 линий плата может распределять по схемам x16/x0/x0/x0 или x8/x0/x4/x0, то есть в последнем случае, по сути, обеспечивается нормальная работа только одной видеокарты.
 Что ж, функционал ASRock X299 Taichi XE выглядит более чем внушительно. Но теперь посмотрим на физическую реализацию платы.
 
*Дизайн и компоновка*

ASRock X299 Taichi XE оформлена довольно строго и лаконично, но при этом и стильно. Экстерьер выполнен с отсылкой к теме механики – на черном текстолите серым цветом нарисовано зубчатое колесо, сопрягающееся с шестерней меньшего диаметра.
 Радиатор чипсета практически лишен оребрения, а его профиль занижен – сделано это для того, чтобы не мешать установке видеокарт. Тем не менее, в горизонтальной плоскости габариты радиатора приличные поэтому его возможностей для охлаждения чипсета, выделяющего 6 Вт тепла, будет достаточно.
 В рабочем состоянии вышеупомянутая шестерня подсвечивается снизу рядом светодиодов. Кроме того, в X299 Taichi XE реализована пара специальных разъемов, к которым может подключаться светодиодная лента RGB. Цвет, алгоритм свечения ленты и подсветки радиатора можно очень гибко менять прямо из соответствующего подменю ASRock UEFI BIOS Setup или из меню фирменной утилиты AURA RGB LED прямо в Windows.
 Выше мы уже говорили, что всего разъемов, подходящих для установки видеокарт, четыре. Однако судя по их взаимному расположению, разработчики ASRoсk явно делали ставку на конфигурации с тремя ускорителями. Так, между первым и вторым слотами, а также между третьим и четвертым, хватает места для установки видеокарт с трехслотовыми системами охлаждения. Четвертый разъем снизу вообще будет ограничиваться лишь нижним габаритом корпуса ПК. А вот пространство между вторым и третьим слотами вряд ли позволит установить во второй даже далеко не самую громоздкую видеокарту так, чтобы не заблокировать третий слот.
 Все четыре разъема усилены впаянными в текстолит металлическими рамками.
 Поскольку процессоры Intel Core i7 Skylake-Х потребляют до 140 Вт энергии, а флагманские Core i9 и вовсе 165 Вт, преобразователь напряжений питания CPU разработчики прорабатывали с особенной тщательностью. Построен он по схеме, где для модуляции напряжений, используемых для питания процессора, реализовано 13 фаз (каналов). Логика такого экстенсивного пути наращивания мощности понятна – больше фаз, меньше нагрузка на каждую отдельно взятую, меньше их нагрев и более высокая точность модуляции напряжения.
 Помимо этого, разработчики озаботились и интенсивным путем развития схемы, уделив внимание качеству и классу элементной базы. Так, здесь применяются полимерные конденсаторы премиум класса Nichicon 12K Platinum, полевые транзисторы Dual-Stack MOSFET с пониженным сопротивлением открытого канала и закрытые дроссели с ферритовыми сердечниками Premium 60A Power Choke, рассчитанные на внушительные токи до 60А. Наряду с большим количеством фаз преобразования, такая элементная база позволяет получить более стабильное напряжение с меньшей амплитудой «шумов», что может весьма пригодиться при экстремальном разгоне процессоров Skylake-Х. Для подвода к схеме напряжения 12 В от блока питания распаян не один, как всегда, а два восьмиконтактных разъема EPS12V. Ведь максимальные токи, протекающие через данные разъемы, могут заметно превышать порог в 10 ампер.
 Полевые транзисторы преобразователя охлаждаются парой алюминиевых радиаторов весьма внушительных габаритов, с развитым оребрением, соединенных между собой 6-миллиметровой тепловой трубкой. Трубка позволяет более равномерно распределить тепло по радиаторам, особенно если один из них получает косвенный обдув от процессорного кулера.
 Восемь слотов, предназначенных для установки модулей памяти стандарта DDR4, расположены двумя группами по четыре элемента по обеим сторонам от процессорного разъема. Модуляция напряжения питания всех модулей осуществляется одной двухканальной схемой. Суммарный объем ОЗУ достигает 128 GB. Это выгодно не только по причине большого объема памяти как такового, но и из-за доступности комплектующих. Набирать ОЗУ восемью планками будет дешевле, нежели четырьмя. Максимальная заявленная частота ОЗУ составляет 4400 МГц. Естественно, в режиме разгона.
 В целом, дизайн ASRock X299 Taichi XE продуман до мельчайших деталей. Это характерно даже для решений компании, предназначенных для массового рынка компьютерных систем, а для флагманских продуктов тем более.

*Упаковка и комплектация
*
Упаковкой продукту ASRock X299 Taichi XE служит внушительных размеров коробка, оснащенная ручкой для переноски и стильно оформленной глянцевой обложкой.
 Набор комплектующих в целом стандартен, хоть и немного расширен за счет сигнальных кабелей SATA, которых здесь четыре вместо привычных двух. Кроме этого, в комплекте присутствуют два мостика для объединения двух или трех видеокарт в тандемы SLI, три винта для фиксации SSD М.2, антенны для Wi-Fi/BT-модуля, заглушка для I/O панели, диск с драйверами и ПО, руководство по эксплуатации.
 

*ASRock UEFI*

Для настройки различных аспектов работы ASRock X299 Taichi XE используется утилита ASRock UEFI. Для неискушенных и опытных пользователей предлагается два различных режима – простой и продвинутый, называемые, соответственно, Easy Mode и Advanced Mode.
 В первом вся информация и настройки сведены на один экран. Слева выводится информация о процессоре и его частоте, а также данные о модулях памяти и подключенных накопителях. Справа отображается информация о температуре процессора и чипсета. Здесь же отмечено и максимальное значение напряжения, подаваемого на процессор.
 В режиме Easy Mode можно производить и некоторые базовые настройки: включать XMP-профиль модулей памяти и режим RAID, выбирать алгоритм работы вентиляторов, настраивать последовательность включения загрузочных устройств.
 Единственное подменю в Easy Mode носит название Tools, в нем представлен ряд полезных утилит. Так, с помощью Instant Flash и Internet Flash можно обновить прошивку платы, используя заранее скачанный файл или прямо с серверов ASRock через Интернет. Ну а инструментарий FAN-Tastic Tuning дает возможность гибкой настройки программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате.

 Режим Advanced Mode гораздо объемней. Здесь набор настроек ограничен лишь возможностями платформы и чипсета.

Из полезных опций, доступных не у всех производителей системных плат, можно отметить возможность программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате. Соответствующие настройки представлены в подменю Hardware Monitor, где для каждого из вентиляторов можно выбрать режим работы и привязку регулировки скорости вращения крыльчатки к датчику температуры в процессоре или в чипсете.
 Наибольший интерес среди продвинутых пользователей, очевидно, вызовет раздел OC Tweaker. Помимо изобилия ручных настроек здесь присутствуют опции для автоматического разгона вычислительных и графического ядер процессора. Достаточно лишь выбрать желаемую частоту и перезагрузить систему с сохранением настроек.
 Ручные же настройки сгруппированы в подменю CPU Configuration, DRAM Configuration, Voltage Configuration и FIVR Configuration. Собственно, их назначение прозрачно и однозначно заложено в названиях.
 И если первые три раздела содержат в целом стандартные настройки, отдельное подменю для конфигурирования встроенного преобразователя напряжений питания FIVR (Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator) – это что-то новое.

*Разгон*

В то время, как предшествующее поколение CPU Broadwell-E для высокопроизводительных платформ Intel производилось по техпроцессу 14 нм, семейство процессоров Skylake-Х производится уже с помощью улучшенного технологического процесса 14 нм+, обкатанного на семействе Kaby Lake. Это предполагает определенный рост разгонного потенциала, что прослеживается и в спецификациях новых CPU – их клокинг выше, чем у предшественников.
При этом Intel отказалась от использования припоя в зоне контакта ядра с теплораспределительной крышкой в пользу полимерного термоинтерфейса. Как известно, это зачастую приводит к ситуации, когда разогнанный процессор перегревается не из-за недостаточной мощности кулера, а именно по причине того, что тепло от ядер передается на кулер неудовлетворительно.
Кроме этого, в Skylake-Х появился новый набор инструкций AVX-512, предъявляющий куда более высокие требования к точности (читай, стабильности) работы процессора, поэтому при активации 512-битных регистров частота процессора заметно падает даже в штатных режимах работы. В то время как старый набор AVX может исполняться при едва ли не вдвое большем клокинге на том же CPU. В целом, ничего страшного, Skylake-Х позволяют выставлять отдельные множители на режимы работы с использованием инструкций AVX и AVX-512, а приложений, использующих 512-битные инструкции, пока практически нет. Поэтому на сегодняшний день актуально говорить все же о максимально стабильной частоте процессора при работе с инструкциями AVX.
По факту стендовый экземпляр процессора Intel Core i7-7820Х, ранее уже продемонстрировавший возможность разгоняться до 4,4 ГГц (что на 800 МГц выше номинальной частоты), при увеличении напряжения питания его ядер до 1,18 В легко повторил результат на ASRock X299 Taichi XE без каких-либо специфических манипуляций с настройками.
Максимальная температура самого разогретого ядра при этом, не превышала отметки 83°С при использовании жидкостной системы охлаждения самого начального уровня Corsair H60, проигрывающей в эффективности даже удачным моделям недорогих, диапазона $20-30, воздушных кулеров.

*Заключение*

Материнская плата ASRock X299 Taichi – флагманский продукт для платформы Intel LGA 2066, выполненный в лучших традициях компании. Это полноценная реализация всех возможностей платформы и чипсета, грамотное и точно дозированное дополнение их необходимыми, с учетом целевой аудитории, контроллерами, высококачественная элементная база и тщательная проработка всех без исключения деталей. Благодаря мощнейшему преобразователю напряжений питания, присутствию всех необходимых настроек и продемонстрированной стабильности работы во всех режимах, плата легко справится с разгоном любых поддерживаемых моделей процессоров Intel.

----------

